# 1 mm thick GZK



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Moi vaan :wave:

1 mm thick GZK, old white and new orange. MS Hunter and 1" wide bands are ok, but I

like to shoot it with more narrower bands.

15-10 tapered gives quite nice speeds and these bands are again made for comfy target shooting and not maxspeeds.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice video! That was really interesting, I thought that the new yellow bands would have made more of a difference.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah! That's my favourite taper with 1mm gzk too!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank



The Norseman said:


> Nice video! That was really interesting, I thought that the new yellow bands would have made more of a difference.


Thanks The Norseman :thumbsup:

These bands offers more speed than is seen in this video, because elongation %. Orange 450% and White 480%.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Yeah! That's my favourite taper with 1mm gzk too!


 :headbang:

Could be fun try if speed change much when adding width 2-3 mm.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Cool video


Thanks Tag


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! That's my favourite taper with 1mm gzk too!
> ...


I think this will give an uncomfortable draw though. 
I guess that your favourite 0.72 is the best for 9.5mm ammo. Already ordered some to try out.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

For target practice at around 10 meters, I cut GZK 0.8 mm yellow to 19 cm length with a 20 mm to 10 mm taper for a cheekbone-based anchor point, and use 8.5 to 9 mm steel ammo.

Sufficient power, good (not measured) velocity, and the bands last a long time (close to 200 shots with the Dankung "Toucan"), which is OK in my opinion.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> For target practice at around 10 meters, I cut GZK 0.8 mm yellow to 19 cm length with a 20 mm to 10 mm taper for a cheekbone-based anchor point, and use 8.5 to 9 mm steel ammo.
> 
> Sufficient power, good (not measured) velocity, and the bands last a long time (close to 200 shots with the Dankung "Toucan"), which is OK in my opinion.


200 hundred shots is extremely low for me, as I would need to re-band daily. 
I don't understand why you use such a long active length though. I use 18cm when shooting half butterfly, and when shooting fixed anchor I use 16cm. I use less drastic tapers though, so band life is good.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I found that a 18 to 19 cm total length with thicker band rubber (0.72 to 0.80 mm) works out well for me in terms of the draw length i.e. the bone knuckle touching the cheekbone in full draw, particularly with the "Toucan".

My active band length is actually closer to 16 cm too (pouch wrap & tuck and the "Toucan" clamps use the rest)

That 18 cm total length would indeed be perfect for the half butterfly shooting style with thinner rubber i.e. something like 0.40 or 0.50 mm thickness, or Theraband blue to name a specific brand.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I found that a 18 to 19 cm total length with thicker band rubber (0.72 to 0.80 mm) works out well for me in terms of the draw length i.e. the bone knuckle touching the cheekbone in full draw, particularly with the "Toucan".
> 
> My active band length is actually closer to 16 cm too (pouch wrap & tuck and the "Toucan" clamps use the rest)
> 
> That 18 cm total length would indeed be perfect for the half butterfly shooting style with thinner rubber i.e. something like 0.40 or 0.50 mm thickness, or Theraband blue to name a specific brand.


Oh, my mistake, you said total length and I thought active. Thanks for clarifying. 
Yep, we are shooting the same length elastic. 
Still, you are shooting way more rubber than I am, you must get very good speeds with 20/10!


----------

